# Hhmmm?



## chico-goose (Dec 9, 2011)

Male? Female? Whitface? WF Cinnamon? Age? FYI His/Her (Petrie)tail has not grown in yet. Just wondering. I will be posting pictures of my other bird soon. Thanks for any answers! If you need any more pictures to help you determine your answers just specify the angle thanks.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Whiteface cinnamon pearl. Without knowing this birds age we can't tell gender visually, you will have to wait until he/she molts to see if the pearls are lost or kept ( or when the tail feathers come back in perhaps, solid cinnamon tail feathers mean boy) also males whistle, beak bang, and do heart wings.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Looks like a wf cinnamon pearl to me...about how old is it? If older than 6 months and has gone through its first molt then its a girl. Otherwise, unless you know what the parents are, we wont be able to tell.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I am going to guess female, but she or he is gorgeous! I have a Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl that looks exactly like your Cockatiel.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Very adorable


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous cockatiel,I agree white face cinnamon pearl.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

She's very pretty! Another gorgeous bird. White face cinnamon pearl gets my vote too. I'm guessing girl too.. but only because she reminds me a lot of my Nel.. duck butt and all. lol


----------



## chico-goose (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What a gorgeous tiel you have.


----------



## chico-goose (Dec 9, 2011)

Can anyone tell anything about this guy or girl?

I was thinking a normal grey split to pied based on the info another user told me.

I read that info. Before posting this FYI.

Thanks!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It is a pearl pied male.


----------



## chico-goose (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh ok. Thank.


----------



## chico-goose (Dec 9, 2011)

Just wondering. How can you tell that it is a male and not a female?


----------



## chico-goose (Dec 9, 2011)

Ohnevermind I just noticed your comment on losing the pearling on the picture. Thanks again!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

No problem


----------

